
YouTube will opt-in all existing videos (over 8mins) for mid-roll ads - timmytokyo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCLxiN_dpjU
======
imagetic
I've been working on mainstream media content for broadcast and streaming
services heavily for the last 10 years. I figured it was only a matter of time
before they did something like this. At some point, the ad dollars and need to
be profitable take control.

To be honest, I think this will go over very poorly. Once content becomes
inundated with ads, we tend to just move on to something less intrusive. I'm
not sure if views will drop, but there's a massive economy at stake here and
media is a far more fragile ecosystem than most think.

~~~
scoot_718
What ads?

~~~
rasz
Dont you worry, at some point google will switch to re-encoding every session
in real time with hardcoded ads. Even today they dont care about cache-ability
and their official player keeps refetching same data every time you decide to
rewind more than 5 minutes, +video stream TTL is set to something like 60
minutes last time I checked. Btw Chrome will happily write that data (twice)
as cache on your SSD, to never be used by anything ever again!

~~~
conception
Excited for TiVo for YouTube

------
blackrock
Is it still worth it for people to make videos on YouTube?

Is Google still sharing revenue from the ad money?

~~~
rasz
Most big channels have external sponsor/affiliate deals. Others,like AvE,
instead of 'selling out' go direct patronage route and are pulling comfy
>$50K/month thru donations
[https://graphtreon.com/creator/AvE](https://graphtreon.com/creator/AvE)

------
anoncake
YouTube cannot "opt-in". That's not what "opt-in" means.

------
tannhaeuser
Ha, I'm responsible for this as I was insisting on scrolling over hundreds of
3-6 min soundbites to find the 1h+ concert I was after, even if Google made it
nigh impossible to find in the last couple months. Seriously, we need a new
(paid) music download service; Apple Music doesn't carry all the titles I want
anymore, and the videos on yt are just consuming bandwidth anyway.

~~~
mvid
What’s wrong with Spotify?

~~~
imagetic
Spotify and Apple Music have the same issues, sometimes opposite issues. I
used Spotify for years, and switched to Apple Music out of curiosity to allow
me to have better control of a curated collection of work mixed with all the
music I still owned from my younger years. I listen to a far more diverse
collection on Apple Music, but it's also far more difficult to discover new
things and aimlessly browse. Spotify is slowly building a wall around itself.
They have a lot of great original content that you can't get anywhere else.
Just thoughts I had so far. That's all.

